# Drucken von schwarzen Zellen mit weißer Zahl



## kodela (11. Dez 2017)

Hallo,

ich schreibe eben mein Sudokuprogramm auf Str8ts um. Dabei bin ich schon ziemlich weit. Allerdings steht im Augenblick eine dicke hohe Wand vor mir. Ich sehe keine Möglichkeit beim Ausdruck von Str8ts die Sperrzellen mit den Sperrwerten, also die schwarzen Zellen mit Ziffern auszudrucken. Nun, ganz schwarz sollen die Zellen gar nicht werde, eher dunkelgrau, aber das ist wohl kein Problem mehr, wenn man weiß, wie man einen Bereich so einfärbt, dass für eine eventuell dort anzuzeigende Ziffer keine Einfärbung vorgenommen wird.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man so etwas auf die Rolle bringen könnte?

MfG, kodela


----------



## Thallius (12. Dez 2017)

Warum zeichnest du nicht einfach die Zahl als String in weisser Farbe auf das schwarze Sperrfeld?


----------



## kodela (12. Dez 2017)

Hm, - bis jetzt bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass Weiß selbst nicht gedruckt werden kann. Das ist zwar nach wie vor sicher richtig. Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass herkömmliche Drucker mit weißer Farbe auf schwarzem Papier drucken können. Aber wenn programmintern erst eine Zelle mit Schwarz gefüllt wird, dann müsste man anschließend vor dem eigentlichen Ausdruck wohl durch einen "Druck mit weißer Farbe" an einigen Stellen die schwarze Farbe wieder entfernen können und damit in weißer Farbe drucken.

Danke für diesen Denkanstoß!


----------

